# Receptor Multibanda de NeoTeo



## lsedr (Dic 13, 2010)

Vamos a estudiar y a realizar este receptor...
que dicen muchachos, se animan ??

http://www.neoteo.com/receptor-multibanda-neoteo-parte-i.neo


----------



## lolo2n3055 (May 20, 2013)

En la segunda parte de este tema la FA usa un MC34063A, rebuscando entre aparatos viejos he encontrado un KA34063A, según los pines coinciden ¿pero me valdrá para dicha fuente?
Ver el archivo adjunto MC34063A Fuente de Alimentacion.pdf

Ver el archivo adjunto KA34063A.pdf
Parte 2:
http://www.neoteo.com/receptor-multibanda-neoteo-parte-ii
Pate 3:
http://www.neoteo.com/receptor-multibanda-neoteo-parte-iii
Pate 4:
http://www.neoteo.com/receptor-multibanda-neoteo-parte-iv


----------



## elgriego (May 20, 2013)

Hola lolo ,los dos ci funcionan exactamente igual,de modo que tiene que funcionar.  Igualmente en mi caso yo he usado un trafo de conversor de canales viejo,que ya viene preparado para esa tensiones de salida.

Saludos y Exitos.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (May 20, 2013)

Gracias por tu opinión.
¿Tu has hecho este proyecto?
Si es así, puedes compartir tu experiencia


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jun 6, 2013)

Se podria cambiar el selector de canales por el Philips 3139 147 13291B   FI1216MK2:
Ver el archivo adjunto Philips 3139 147 13291B   FI1216MK2.pdf
Lo digo por el pin 15( AS) I2C-bus address select, en el proyecto de Neoteo no se usa este pin ( porque no lo trae claro..........) pero es que lo demás coincide ( SLC SDA  FI 5V ) y por eso me gustaría usarlo, ademas de que me ahorro la FA  y el filtro SAW porque lo trae ya el selector pero tengo esa duda respecto al pin 15.
En resumen ¿si lo dejo al aire  dicho pin funcionaria para el receptor?


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jun 7, 2013)

Una pregunta mas:
El in 25 (AF) eso que es el audio ya listo para amplificar y escuchar?


----------



## alfa34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Y se podra realizar el mismo receptor con un sintonizador de esos analogicos de los que eran de peria? 



ahhhh por la caja de los trastos tengo un integrado ka2202a que es un integrado de un tv antiguo que trae en su interior un amplificador de fi y un detector de fm para no utilizar el receptor con el tda7000 propuesto por neo teo pero no se primeramente si funciona el sintonizador antiguo en el proyecto


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jun 8, 2013)

El proyecto esta basado en el Bus I2C a si que si no tiene un sintonizador de los modernos no te valdrá.
De hay mi pregunta:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/receptor-multibanda-neoteo-48378/#post811644


----------



## elgriego (Jun 9, 2013)

Hola Alfa,se puede utilizar tranquilamente,pero como segun parece en la foto,ese sinto rotativo es de vhf,por lo que solo vas a poder captar hasta unos 200,220mhz ,es el sinto el que nos da el rango de recepcion ,es el circuito de entrada,amp de rf y primera conversion,luego a la salida tenemos que poner una 2 conversion ,por ej un tda 7000 ,que va a tomar los 54mhz aprox de salida de fi del sinto y los va a convertir a una fcia mas util ,ya sea para recepcion directa en banda ancha ,o realizando alguna modificacion extra,por ej,colocando otro tipo de fi para estrechar aun mas la banda de recepcion ,Tambien me parece que debido a la construccion propia del sinto ,la exploracion de fcias ,va ha resultar un tanto ardua ,por eso es mas comodo usar un sinto con sintoñia varicap,o uno a pll ,como el del proyecto de neo teo.

Saludos.


----------



## Brunlab (Jun 9, 2013)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Se podria cambiar el selector de canales por el Philips 3139 147 13291B   FI1216MK2:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 93763
> Lo digo por el pin 15( AS) I2C-bus address select, en el proyecto de Neoteo no se usa este pin ( porque no lo trae claro..........) pero es que lo demás coincide ( SLC SDA  FI 5V ) y por eso me gustaría usarlo, ademas de que me ahorro la FA  y el filtro SAW porque lo trae ya el selector pero tengo esa duda respecto al pin 15.
> En resumen ¿si lo dejo al aire  dicho pin funcionaria para el receptor?



Que curioso yo tengo el mismo receptor y me preguntaba lo mismo parece que queremos hacer el mismo proyecto.

¿Alguien que nos pueda ayudar?


----------



## elgriego (Jun 9, 2013)

Hola Gente del foro  ,como Andan?.Ese sinto no sirve para hacer un receptor multibanda,debido a que la fi de video y de sonido ,son internas, y para el proyecto de neo teo ,tenes que tener acceso a la salida de la 1 conversion ,si lo usas tal como esta lo unico que vas a escuchar es el sonido de los canales de tv ,pero no vas a poder acceder a otros servicios,como policia ,bomberos radioaficionados,enlaces etc.
Es por eso que en neoteo usan el sinto ,con el filtro saw,y la salida de este la mandan a una fi ,o un tda 7000,que actua como segunda conversion.

Saludos Atte El Griego.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jun 10, 2013)

¿Porque no se puede escuchar a los bomberos, si logra sintonizar su frecuencia? Según la hoja de características va desde el canal 2 (48.25 MHz) al canal 69 (855.25 MHz)

Según el proyecto de Neoteo usan la patillas SLC y SDA del Bus I2C pero este ademas de esas patillas tiene la patilla 15 (AS)  I2C-bus address select que no se que es, ni para que sirve.
¿ que pasa si la dejo al aire y solo conecto SLC y SDA del Bus I2C?

Si es cierto eso de que no se puede escuchar nada que no sea TV ,siempre me quedaría abrir el Tuner y soldar un cable coaxial a la salida del filtro SAW y directo al TDA7000 ¿no?


----------



## elgriego (Jun 10, 2013)

Hola ,si podes probar localizar la salida de fi interna del sinto ,y tomar la salida de la 1 conversion,obviando la fi interna del mismo,ya que la misma fue diseñada para demodular video y audio de tv.

Saludos.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Jun 10, 2013)

Hola muchachos... hace un par de años intente hacer este circuito, desarrolle la PCB, y hasta le agregue un decodificador stereo y sus amplificadores, ademas hice un circuito muy sencillo con 555 para convertir de 12 a 30 voltios, pero por una parte no logre encontrar el sintonizador propuesto en el proyecto, y la otra, es que no pude obtener señal del filtro SAW, a pesar que se puede seleccionar frecuencias y todo. voy a subir lo que tengo para que me ayuden a ver que es lo que anda mal, listo? gracias a todos.


----------



## elgriego (Jun 10, 2013)

Van der Ziel dijo:


> Hola muchachos... hace un par de años intente hacer este circuito, desarrolle la PCB, y hasta le agregue un decodificador stereo y sus amplificadores, ademas hice un circuito muy sencillo con 555 para convertir de 12 a 30 voltios, pero por una parte no logre encontrar el sintonizador propuesto en el proyecto, y la otra, es que no pude obtener señal del filtro SAW, a pesar que se puede seleccionar frecuencias y todo. voy a subir lo que tengo para que me ayuden a ver que es lo que anda mal, listo? gracias a todos.



Hola colega,subi lo que tengas y entre todos ,seguramente, lo vamos a sacar andando.

Saludos.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jun 10, 2013)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> ¿Porque no se puede escuchar a los bomberos, si logra sintonizar su frecuencia? Según la hoja de características va desde el canal 2 (48.25 MHz) al canal 69 (855.25 MHz)
> 
> Según el proyecto de Neoteo usan la patillas SLC y SDA del Bus I2C pero este ademas de esas patillas tiene la patilla 15 (AS)  I2C-bus address select que no se que es, ni para que sirve.
> ¿ que pasa si la dejo al aire y solo conecto SLC y SDA del Bus I2C?
> ...



 La patilla 15 (AS)  I2C-bus address select parece que es lo mismo que la misma patilla del Tuner usado en Neoteo la cual no se usa.

chip enable/address selection input

Parece que no es necesario conectarla  ¿Pero para que sirve?
Volviendo al tema:
¿ que pasa si la dejo al aire y solo conecto SLC y SDA del Bus I2C?

Si es cierto eso de que no se puede escuchar nada que no sea TV ,siempre me quedaría abrir el Tuner y soldar un cable coaxial a la salida del filtro SAW y directo al TDA7000 ¿no?


----------



## alfa34 (Jun 10, 2013)

Saludos compas he encontrado otro sintonizador este un poco mas moderno es de un tv de esos minis que traen incluida en su interior un radio am/fm de los que se cambia de canales con un potenciometro en estos dias subo unas fotos para que lo miren pero si saben algo me cuentan para utilizar este en ves del de peria


----------



## diego_z (Jun 19, 2013)

no se si habian visto este hilo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/receptor-fm-sintonizador-tv-68267/


----------



## Van der Ziel (Jun 22, 2013)

ahí van algunas imágenes de lo que tengo.

Ahi subo mis imagenes del receptor Neo Teo.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jun 23, 2013)

Y ¿Funciona?

Yo estoy pensando hacerlo con este sintonizador:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=93763&d=1370554673
 el cual ya trae salida de audio y su elevador de tensión para el Tuner.
Lo saque de un decodificador de TDT.
Eso simplifica mucho la PCB.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jul 5, 2013)

Receptor Multibanda de NeoTeo MEJORADO:

http://www.servisystem.com.ar/foro/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=346


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jul 22, 2013)

Bueno finalmente tras unos días de trabajo hice la PCB y lo probé:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcdkvAONZe4&feature=youtu.be
Resultado funciona perfectamente pero como tu comentabas ( Mario ) solo puedo escuchar TV analógica y como aquí (España ) se implanto la TDT solo he podido escuchar un canal analógico ( Vídeos musicales y porno     emitirá ilegalmente en algún canal libe :?: ) eso directamente amplificando la salida de AF del Tuner.
Luego me decidí a conectarlo al TDA7000 y hay no se ha escuchado nada solo ruido o zumbidos al cambiar de canal.
Revisando el Datasheet del TDA9800 ( demodulador de vídeo y detector de FM incluido en el Tuner) me he dado cuenta de que tienen una salida de AGC y AFC (Control automático de ganancia y control automático de frecuencia) que parecen que controlan las primeras etapas del Tuner.


Es decir que si yo desconecto la salida de IF del TDA9800 para metersela al TDA7000 ( me supongo ) que dichas salidas alteraran el funcionamiento del Tuner y que por eso no se escuche nada con el TDA7000.
He pensado en que AGC lo puedo controlar manualmente pero AFC  :?: 
¿Alguna solución?
Muchas Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Abr 12, 2015)

Que CI debo usar para sustituir el TDA7000 y poder escuchar AM.

El tema es que con el TDA7000 escucho la banda aérea pero con muy poca calidad y apenas se entiende, me supongo que porque es AM y el TDA7000 solo ``escucha´´en FM.

La FI del Tuner es 38.9MHz.

Gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 12, 2015)

Por sustitución no vas a sintonizar a AM, de echo tendrias que hacer todo el sinto de nuevo, encarar un nuevo proyecto
Deberias estudiar que es AM y que es FM para poder entender que no existe un CI que saques el TDA7000 y lo coloques en su lugar y tengas AM


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 13, 2015)

Hola a todos , es perfectamente possible enplear lo CI Phillips "TDA1072" para recibir AM , para eso el debe recebir la premera FI (38,9MHz) donde converte en 455KHz (segunda FI) y demodula en AM (Amplitud Modulada).
Asi recomendo estudiar con cariño la hoja de datos tecnicos (datasheet)de como enplear el para ese trabajo , por ejenplo mire aca : https://www.google.com.br/search?q=...tbm=isch&ei=aqwrVb2PMYGaNqatgaAF&start=0&sa=N
!Dudas adicionales , pregunten es un gusto platicarmos !
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Abr 13, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> Por sustitución no vas a sintonizar a AM





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , es perfectamente possible enplear lo CI Phillips "TDA1072" para recibir AM



Gracias por responderme, pero creo que no me habéis entendido.

No me refiero a sustituir un TDA7000 o de construir un receptor de AM a partir de cero.

Me refiero a como construir un receptor de AM para usarlo en el proyecto de este tema, el  Receptor Multibanda de NeoTeo, en el se utiliza el TDA7000 como receptor capaz de sintonizar señales entre 43 y 47Mhz para utilizarlo con la FI del tunner:

http://www.neoteo.com/receptor-multibanda-neoteo-parte-iii/


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 14, 2015)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Gracias por responderme, pero creo que no me habéis entendido.
> 
> No me refiero a sustituir un TDA7000 o de construir un receptor de AM a partir de cero.
> 
> ...


Caro lolo2n3055 , lo CI TDA1072 logra hacer exactamente lo que quieres: sintonizar y demodular en AM la FI del tuner , donde lo tuner hace la función de "donwconverter" o conversor de frequencias de modo puder "volar mas alto" , jajajajajajajaja. Quizaz la ganacia del TDA1072 sea mas baja en esas frequenzias (43 hasta 47MHz) , pero seguramente lo tuner tiene una ganancia tal  que quita esa possible deficiencia. Un segundo oscilador local andando 455KHz arriba dese rango (43 hasta 47MHz) sirve para lo TDA1072 generar la segunda FI de 455Khz asi sintonizando corretamente ese rango.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en los desahollos!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus (Abr 14, 2015)

Buenas tardes.

Creo que te estás "liando" un poco.

Si has leído  y entendido lo que se plantea en el enlace que has publicado, verás que el TDA7000 es un Receptor completo diseñado para recibir señales moduladas FM, más concretamente para FMW que es como Transmiten las emisoras de FM comerciales.

Si rediseñas las Bobinas es posible que el TDA7000 sintonice entre 42Mz y 47Mhz que sería la 1ª FI del Receptor Multi Banda.

Si quieres hacer un Receptor para AM tendrás que diseñar un Receptor completo capaz de demodular señales en AM, este Receptor lo tendrás que diseñar para que cubra entre 42Mhz y 47Mhz, esto no es algo tan sencillo como para poder explicarlo en unas pocas líneas.

Si lo único que pretendes es escuchar la Banda Aérea (118Mhz a 136Mhz) y sin ninguna pretensión, puedes intentar resintonizar un Receptor analógico de FM comercial, esto no debería presentar muchas complicaciones, por Internet encontrarás varios tutoriales.

Aunque las Transmisiones Aeronáuticas son en AM, los Receptores de FM comercial son capaces de demodularlas, esto es así ya que, afortunadamente, su demoduladores de FM no suelen ser de muy buena calidad y dejan pasar las señales de AM sin mucho recorte 

También tienes que tener en cuenta que la FI de 10,7Mhz de estos Receptores tienen un Ancho de Banda de más de 200Khz, por esta razón, es posible que escuches varios canales al mismo tiempo, es el precio que hay que pagar por utilizar algo tan sencillo 

Si quieres mejorar la recepción y dependiendo de tus conocimientos y habilidades podrás intentar sacar la señal de 10,7Mhz directamente de la salida del 1º mezclador y utilizarla como base para un Receptor capaz de recibir señales en AM.

Para empezar puedes intentar fabricar un Receptor Regenerativo, son muy sencillos de fabricar son una m***da pero hay quién dice que se escucha algo.

Por experiencia, y si quieres divertirte escuchando esta banda, se necesita un Receptor de cierta calidad ya que, cuando estás escuchando a una torre de Control o a una Aeronave, suele haber muchos momentos de  silencio y tienes que tener la seguridad de que el receptor siga correctamente sintonizado, también es muy normal que la Torre de Control o algún otro Centro de Control de Tráfico ordene a la Aeronave que cambie de frecuencia... esto se suele hacer en una especie de "Argot" p.e. "Pase a 23 decimal 5 para aproximación", para esto se necesita un Receptor con control por teclado que nos permita un cambio rápido de frecuencias.

También puedes consultar las Cartas de cada Aeropuerto de esta forma sabrás las frecuencias que se pueden escuchar desde dónde vivas, también puedes conocer muchos datos interesantes como los Volmet o las frecuencias de las Radio Balizas, todo esto lo puedes encontrar por Internet,  son datos públicos.

Sal U2


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Abr 14, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Caro lolo2n3055 , lo CI TDA1072 logra hacer exactamente lo que quieres: sintonizar y demodular en AM la FI del tuner , donde lo tuner hace la función de "donwconverter" o conversor de frequencias de modo puder "volar mas alto" , jajajajajajajaja. Quizaz la ganacia del TDA1072 sea mas baja en esas frequenzias (43 hasta 47MHz) , pero seguramente lo tuner tiene una ganancia tal  que quita esa possible deficiencia. Un segundo oscilador local andando 455KHz arriba dese rango (43 hasta 47MHz) sirve para lo TDA1072 generar la segunda FI de 455Khz asi sintonizando corretamente ese rango.
> !Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en los desahollos!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Bien Daniel Lopes me vas entendiendo.

Disculpa pero mi receptor tiene una FI de 38.9MHz  los 43  / 47MHz que hacia referencia eran del proyecto original, en mi caso al estar en Europa son 38.9MHz.

Aparte de esta aclaración, el TDA1072 que me propones, ( MUCHAS GRACIAS ) me parce demasiado complicado ¿Conoces otro esquema mas sencillo para este proyecto?

Según tengo entendido debo mezclar 38.9MHz que salen de mi Tuner con un oscilador local ajustado a 39.355MHz (38.9MHz + 455KHz) ( o algo así ) podéis ayudarme.





miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Creo que te estás "liando" un poco.
> 
> ...



Eso es exactamente lo que quiero hacer para conectarlo a la FI del Tunner de este proyecto.

Es lo que se propone en este esquema encontrado en otro foro:






 el cual usa un TA2003 el cual probe pero no pude escuchar con claridad quizas porque este CI esta diseñado para la AM comercial la cual aqui en España esta entre 535-1605 kHz y claro al intentar que su oscilador local oscilara a 38.9MHz, pues...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 14, 2015)

Buenas y ? que tal mirar ese proyecto aca :http://www.m0dgq.co.uk/airband receiver.html ? me parece sener mui buena pinta .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

